# NASCAR races, etc. feeds



## helpful55 (May 20, 2014)

I am actually out of the loop on all of this as far as todays technology for satellite tv. I used to know some, but it sounds like a lot has changed from the 90's. I remember that the networks sent some of their feeds via satellite and it had no commercials, it was their raw feed. I like to watch the nascar car races and unlike stick and ball sports where there are breaks in the action for the commercials, car races and their other related events many times are still in action during the commercials. I am missing a lot of action. I believe that they likely still have one or more cameras still feeding during those breaks. Does anyone know if these feeds are available so I could get at least something other than commercials during the action? And if so, what is necessary these days to receive them? The players in this all are FOX and it's sports production channels FOX Sports 1 and 2, along with NBC Sports (It is actually ESPN currently but they are out next year, so skip them). Thanks to anyone on this.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/


----------

